# Trap out from tree that was sprayed two years ago. Saftey Concerns?



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

no problem. If there was the bees would be dead.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

beeware10 said:


> no problem. If there was the bees would be dead.


What about residual pesticide in the comb? Obviously we are talking trap out vs. a cutout here but I would think there would be some transfer into my equipment wouldn't there be?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

no to the transfer - if the bug spray was still active - the bees would be dead - your not moving comb - just the bees which will not be contaminated.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

When to see the tree today. It is a huge ash tree probably 5 feet in diameter. Main entrance is large vertical cleft (see picture.) Any suggestions on how to narrow this down to trap it properly? I clarified with the home owner about them spraying the colony also. She says she thinks they sprayed two years ago themselves but the city treats the ash tree yearly with imidacloprid for EAB if that gives any additional safety concerns about taking the colony.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Easily blocked just by stuffing some cloth into the crack with your hive tool. Just wondering though if all the work will be worth it just to get some bees? You will have to supply them brood etc. However if you are doing it, plus concerned about pesticide residue the safest way will be give them one frame of brood only, and have them build the rest of the combs.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Ambassador said:


> Main entrance is large vertical cleft (see picture.) Any suggestions on how to narrow this down to trap it properly?.


To close any holes in a tree, use screen wire stapled to the tree, then wrap the tree with black plastic to seal off light. 3 mil plastic contractor bags work well.











cchoganjr


----------



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

Might better fill cavity with something other than foam - They will chew thru that been there & done that !! lol


----------

